# Pioneer AVH Headunit Randomly Shut Off



## KP Texan (Oct 26, 2009)

I jumped in my truck after work yesterday and headed down the road. I had the music turned up pretty good but not really too loud and I was using my iPod interface cable to control the iPod. A few minutes into the drive with remote in hand, I went to change to the next song... then all of a sudden my AVH-P4100DVD shut itself off for no apparent reason. It was completely black, none of the push buttons were lit up, and I could not turn it back on with any of the buttons. At the next stop light, I turned my truck off and then turned it back on and the my P4100 turned back on as if everything were normal. All settings were still there, although my iPod Nano started back at song #1.

I've had my AVH-P4100DVD installed for probably 4-5 months now and this is the first time that this has happened. All of my connections are soldered and shrink wrapped and I tested it out when I got back home by turning the ignition on and off and hitting the dash to see if there are any loose connections. Everything functions normally now. My theory at this point is that my Pioneer H/U has some sort of thermal shutdown in the event that internal temps are too high. To make matters worse, this is one of the only big screen Pioneer H/Us that does not have a cooling fan and yesterday was the hottest day that we have had here since I installed it. My only issue with this theory is that I can find no indication that there is a thermal shutdown in this headunit. Is there?

What do you guys think??

Thanks so much,

Wes


----------



## tential (Jun 26, 2010)

It has been getting extremely hot recently. =/


----------



## KP Texan (Oct 26, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Riffmonger (Jul 6, 2010)

I had a AVIC700BT that started doing that and a few weeks later it stopped working and would go to a black screen. It's going back to Pioneer. Check the Pioneer site for a firmware update. Also check the AVIC411 forum. They have a lot of helpful insight there.


----------



## KP Texan (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Yeah, I've posted it on AVIC411 but have not received a reply yet.

-Wes


----------



## Riffmonger (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry it wasn't more help. My AVIC was in my wife's Jeep. She told me it was randomly shutting off. I ignored it. Then one day it did it to me twice while driving it. I thought maybe I had a bad ground or something. Before I could take it apart and look at it the damn thing just quit turning on. After checking the AVIC411 forum I found dozens and dozens of pages of threads with others having the same issue across different models.

I tried a firmware update and that made a small improvement where I could at least get it to boot to the splash but, it wouldn't go to a menu without me having to press the menu button. Once in the menu it would only let me access the system settings. I was locked out of everything else.

Try the firmware first before it's too late. I've only had the unit 18 mos. and Pioneer wants $250 to repair it. It's only software and it pisses me off that I have to pay more $$ on top of the $650 I already paid to get it to work again. For this reason I bought a Kenwood HU for my vehicle.


----------

